# il pc non si spegne

## neuromante

Ho installato gentoo su un portatile ,il kernel sembra configurato bene ma il pc non risponde ad alcun comando di spegnimento o riavvio

rimane su schermo nero ma acceso

mi sono accorto che anche dopo un dal normale avvio il pc rimane bloccato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

neuromante benvenuto sul forum gentoo.

Puoi spiegarti meglio? Riesci ad avviare il portatile e fare un login? Se si quando rimane bloccato?

----------

## neuromante

stò reinstallando gentoo da capo ,tenendo il file .config del kernel.

voglio verificare se il problema c'è già nell'installazione di xfce

prima avevo problema che slim non mi faceva loggare ,ho risolto in stallando slim-9999

quando finisco l'handbook prima di installare altro guardo se funziona il riavvio e lo spegnimento poi vi faccio sapere

grazie per aver risposto

----------

## antonellocaroli

hai abilitato la use "consolekit" per slim?

----------

## neuromante

ho abilitato sia consolekit che dbus e aggiunti al runlevel, seguendo la guida li indicava per un altro problema

----------

## neuromante

ho seguito l'handbook e terminato l'installazione di base e aggiunto l'utente, già non funzionano nè "shutdown -h now" nè "reboot"

quali file posso postare per capirne di più?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neuromante wrote:*   

> ho seguito l'handbook e terminato l'installazione di base e aggiunto l'utente, già non funzionano nè "shutdown -h now" nè "reboot"
> 
> quali file posso postare per capirne di più?

 

In che senso non funzionano? Che succede, il comando ti ritorna qualche errore?

----------

## neuromante

no chiude tutti i servizi poi rimane lo schermo nero e non si spegne nè riavvia

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a forzare acpi in grub, ovvero edita il file /etc/default/grub e alla voce GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT aggiungi acpi=force e reboot=acpi e poi ricrea il grub.cfg con grub-mkconfig

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=force reboot=acpi"
```

se nel tuo GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT esiste gia' qualcosa aggiungi semplicemente i due comandi

----------

## neuromante

niente non funziona

nei servizi che si spengono l'ulrimo è remounting / readonly se può servire

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neuromante wrote:*   

> niente non funziona
> 
> nei servizi che si spengono l'ulrimo è remounting / readonly se può servire

 

Poi resta bloccato o lo schermo diventa nero?

puoi postare il tuo /var/log/message con wgetpaste?

----------

## neuromante

lo schermo diventa nero e il pc rimane acceso ma non risponde a nulla

https://bpaste.net/show/6bc974648249

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il dmesg mi pare non abbia nessun particolare errore.

Di che portatile si tratta? Puoi postare lspci? Che versione di kernel usi?

----------

## neuromante

il portatile è un hp 255 g6

lspci:

http://dpaste.com/0YGFVS7

il kernel è 4.19.27-r1

appena acquistato ho fatto l'installazione di gento con slim  e xfce e funzionava benissimo ma poi ho fatto un update di kernel e gcc senza seguire la procedura corretta e fatto un pasticcio così ho pensato di reinstallare da capo ma mi è sorto questo problema, anzi la prima cosa che ho notato è che slim stessa versione non mi faceva più loggare l'utente (failed to execute the login command)

----------

## neuromante

sono i kernel nuovi

ho installato il 4.14.105-r1 e con questo il pc si spegne e si riavvia normalmente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neuromante wrote:*   

> sono i kernel nuovi
> 
> ho installato il 4.14.105-r1 e con questo il pc si spegne e si riavvia normalmente

 

Allora non puo' essere che qualche configurazione abbia cambiato posto nei kernel nuovi e quindi non l'hai abilitata?

Fai una comparazione tra la configurazione del vecchio e del nuovo .config

----------

## neuromante

quando ho installato i sorgenti erano già configurati, deve aver preso il .config del kernel non funzionante ,bho?

----------

## neuromante

ho reinstallato tutto da capo coi kernel 4.19.27-r1, ho configurato da capo il kernel minuziosamente ma niente continua a non spegnersi nè riavviarsi

questo è il mio .config se qualcuno vuole darci un occhiata

http://dpaste.com/1BA8T6M

----------

